# Stormtrooper Armour



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks, I have for sale, a partially assembled suit of stormtrooper armour for sale. This does not include the helmet, boots or undersuit.

Here are some pictures.










The legs: They’re almost finished, the ammo belt on the knee just needs to be stuck down at the edges, alternatively, you could pull it off an attach it with Velcro.










This shows you the clamshell effect. The legs and arms are glued at the front and velcroed at the back so they can be put on easier. If you have difficulty putting them on still, if you prize the glue apart, sand the area clean and put Velcro on both sides, it would be even easier to get on then. 










Abdomen: The ab buttons are glued on; just need painting to be screen accurate. Also, the option to cut the ab and kidney plates is still there if you’d like to be able to sit down. The inside of the ab piece has some glue marks; they aren’t visible from the outside so you could just sandpaper them off. I’ll even include some sandpaper for you!



















Chest: The Velcro work is started on the chest, you’d just need to heat up the straps (see later pic) to fit once the chest pieces are on you. You can see the thigh dropboxes here also. You can also see the forearm and bicep pieces here. 










Belt: I’m including the canvas belt, as well as the plastic front. Also included will be these two pieces of plastic (I think they were intended to be the belt before I brought the canvas) You can use these as shims if the arms/legs are a little tight.










O2 tank/ Thermal detonator: For this piece you’d need to spray it grey and glue the plastic piece and chrome reflecting piece on. The chest straps are shown here also.




























Helmet pieces: Here you have the chin piece and ear pieces, as well as the respirators (I brought the mesh ones to be more screen accurate) 

You’ve also got the rubber for the brow and rim as well as all the elastic straps for fitting. 

I'm including the helmet pieces so they can be used if you find an incomplete helmet.


This kit isn’t a walk in the park to build and it takes a lot of patience (the reason I’m selling is I don’t have the time or space to devote to it anymore since moving )
The most difficult pieces are done and apart from the chest, the only thing left to do is to attach straps and fit to size. 
There are a great series of videos called Dave’s Garage on YouTube. Found here: http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...&search=Search&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&spell=1
They are an excellent guide for assembling and fitting the suit. 

Things you’d need to buy to finish the suit: 

Velcro: You can get them in 5m rolls for a few bucks.

Epoxy glue: I’m sure ebay, pound shops or Wal-Mart will sell this for a few pounds/dollars

Black marigolds and hand guards: EBay will have these, and they’re not expensive. 

Boots and helmet: The helmet pieces that came with this kit were shit so i ditched them. Better to get a decent helmet from the net (keep an eye on eBay) and you can get the boots there too. 

This trooper forum: http://forum.whitearmor.net/ has a sales section where you could get the last few pieces. 

Price: £150(excluding postage)

If anyone is interested, post here or PM me for more details. Once you've shown interest I'll find out the shipping costs and we can work out a final price. Ideally I only want to send inside the UK because it will be much cheaper. 

Cheers


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Another Bump


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Shame you have to sell it mate, looks like a ton of work 

I'll ask around and see if I can find you a buyer, I know a few chaps who go to conventions so they might be interested.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Lifesaver mate!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump guys, I really need to sell this thing so am dropping the price to £150 before postage.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bumpy.....


----------



## aboylan (Jul 18, 2011)

I am slightly interested in your stormtrooper gear, however I'm worried that it might not fit. I've done a bit of research and most of the things out there don't seem like they would be a good fit for me. I'm 6'3" and about 155lbs. I realize that a lot of work can be done to personalize the armor to make it fit more properly but I am still worried nonetheless. Do you think it would be able to fit with a bit of tweaking? If you're not absolutely sure then that's fine. I also live in the United States, I realize that you have some reservations about shipping costs and whatnot. Also, do you have any recommendations for helmets? I've read that the FX helmets run strangely large and look goofy, but do you know what I should be looking for?

Thanks


----------

